# could not upload firmware ('isl3890') [SOLVED]

## imrambi

I have a SMC2802W Wireless PCI Adapter which is the fullMAC prism54 card.

lspci -vv:

```
00:08.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Standard Microsystems Corp [SMC] SMC2802W Wireless PCI Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 80 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

Using the udev 115 or 116 I get the following when trying to load the firmware:

 *Quote:*   

> eth2: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.
> 
> eth2: timeout waiting for mgmt response 250, triggering device
> 
> eth2: timeout waiting for mgmt response 225, triggering device
> ...

 

Using udev 103 I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2
> 
> PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:08.0
> 
> eth1: resetting device...
> ...

 

This card does work on the same box using Knoppix, but not under the Gentoo LiveCD, get the same errors as using the latest udevs. This card did also work under a different box. I've emerge prism54-firmware and the firmware is located under /lib/firmware

```

 iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:"test"  

          Mode:Master  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200  

          Retry short limit:0   RTS thr=0 B   Fragment thr=0 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```
 ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:4C:7C:05:D1  

          inet addr:10.0.0.15  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6840 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1233701 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:912347 (890.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x2000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:B4:00:00:00  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Trying to put the interface up I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls /lib/firmware/
> 
> isl3890
> 
> 

 

uname -a:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux test 2.6.23.1 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 28 19:40:26 EDT 2007 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

I prefer not to use ndiswrapper as I know this card works. I've emerge hotplug to see if that helps, and that did not do anything. What else can I do to get the firmware to load?Last edited by imrambi on Thu Nov 01, 2007 3:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## imrambi

Did a reinstall with 2.6.24-rc1 kernel and everything seemed to work.... Hard drive issue are arising. So far seems that it might be a kernel bug.

----------

## imrambi

A reinstall did work. Had to emerge -e system twice because of other issues, but everything is working correctly now.

----------

## Bukephalos

I think i have the same problem. Can someone help me?

```

Q 11

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc8916c00, 00:02:ff:02:14:99, IRQ 11

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth0

udev: renamed network interface eth0_rename to eth1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3886')

eth1: islpci_reset: failure

eth1: prism54_set_txpower() auto power will be implemented later.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Prism54 Firmware is emerged. I've tryed to reinstall my kernel but without any positive effect.

----------

